# Good ole mono.



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Cant see the point for trolling? Its not like your holding the rod and feeling the bites or the bottom. If you want a better hook set with mono just tighten your drag. Otherwise i can just see it being another drama to deal with on the water when it fcuks up. At least with mono if you get tangles or it gets caught around your rudder its not the end of the world if you need to cut off a bunch of line. Plus its much easier to tie knots and cheaper.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

salticrak said:


> To add another observation, i think the tangles you get when trolling braid are far more frustrating.


I bet it doesn't wrap around the guides nearly as often too, that drives me nuts


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't like the way mono holds the curly memory from being on the reel, I used to deal with it just fine but sometimes rigging up its a PITA.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Depends what and where you are trolling. I have no downrigger so when dragging live baits around for kings I use the heavy sinker running on the main line method to get the baits down. I think braid allows me to achieve the depth I want with less lead and less line out. Suspect bibbed lures probably get a little deeper on braid as well.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Squidley said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > To add another observation, i think the tangles you get when trolling braid are far more frustrating.
> ...


Yep, braid might be great in some instances but I'm planning to rid myself of it on my whiting rigs as it tangles to easily with the lead and leader and wraps round the guides. I find good ol 6lb mono is more than adequate. I will keep the braid and leader for heavier deeper fishing as i like the instant feedback.


----------



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

I think braid is stupid on smaller fish like whiting.. You go to yank the line to set the hook and it has a chance to rip the mouth of the whiting.. and I mean a big chance.

I think mono is good and I've even thought about going back, I think braid is only really good for lures and softplastics cause your pretty much holding the line and jigging and feeling for the bites.
In the old days they used mono and they caught just as many fish as we catch today on braid so it proves that it don't matter what gear we get today it won't improve our chances as much as it did back 30 years ago.

I know my greek uncles all still use mono and they catch more fish then most people I know and still use the old wooden alvey reels.. My dad goes out whiting fishing with my older aunties and they all use mono and the old alveys and old fibreglass cheap rods..
And yet they catch more whiting then anyone I seen go out fishing..

So pretty much I doubt its what gear you use its more how good you are with the current gear you own and knowledge of areas that hold fish.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

One thing I like a lot about braid for trolling though is you can notice the slightest change in a lure's action, so you don't waste time dragging any seaweed around, even a single strand.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Gone


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

dont forget the mono these days have improved so much compared to the old days where monos where different .


----------

